# Dateien laden ?



## Solic (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich hab zwei Programme geschrieben die zwei verschiedene berechnungen durchführen. Nun will ich diese einzelnen programme aber erst erscheinen lassen, wenn ich z.b. den Button Programm 1 drücke. wie kann ich das nun machen ? jemand eine idee ? Danke schonmal


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mai 2005)

Forensuche "Runtime exec"

Edit: Oder wie? Hab ich dich falsch verstanden? Was hat das mit Applets zu tun?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2005)

Hast Du zwei Applets oder zwei Applikationen geschrieben?
Beinhalten die Programme Frames bzw JFrames?


----------

